
Linus Torvalds on Diversity, Longevity, Rust, and ARM Chips - enonevets
https://thenewstack.io/linus-torvalds-on-diversity-longevity-rust-and-arm-chips/
======
soganess
I idolized Torvalds growing up and respect him to this day (I still sometimes
randomly say to myself "Hello, this is Linus Torvalds, and I pronounce Linux
as Linux!"). I also applaud the strides he's made to improve how he treats
kernel contributors.

That said, this is a non-answer and it irks me. The truth is most kernel
contributes are likely CHWMs. Instead of this "I can't see color... no
literally because of the computers" non-answer he gave, it would mean a lot if
he acknowledge that likelihood and outlined what might be done to change it.

I get that convincing people to work on free software is sort of hard to begin
with. Also I get that when companies pay full time employees to work on the
kernel its usually a boon for the whole community. That said, it would be cool
(and free!) if the kernel leadership signaled to those companies that they
should take diversity more seriously when they are hiring individuals to work
on the kernel.

~~~
pjmlp
Since companies embraced FOSS, most for cutting costs than anything else,
there was an increase in POSIX clones with more interesting licenses.

IoT is full of them, NuttX, Zephyr, RTOS, MBed, microEJ, Azure RTOS ThreadX
among a few others.

So after the generation that has created and groomed Linux moves on, its
golden age will be most likely forgotten, replaced by endless forks and
alternative POSIX clones.

~~~
renox
'more interesting' is a double edge sword: sure it means that you're not
obliged to disclose your proprietary code but _other contributors_ can do the
same, so it goes nowhere.

It seems that the GPLv2 is the 'right balance' as shown by the very little
adoption of the GPLv3. Too bad that for libraries we don't really have found
such license..

~~~
pjmlp
For me this is more of a philosophical question than anything else, but it
seems that only in hindsight those pushing for those licenses will realize
that shareware and PD are back, just got renamed into community and enterprise
editions.

